

Ask HN: Website to see code previewed in real time upon execution - rfnslyr

Trying to find a website where there were examples of code that you are able to preview as it was executed in real time.<p>It&#x27;s a conglomerate of various web development projects, some canvas, some webGL, etc. Mainly web apps. You have the ability to play&#x2F;pause code.
======
pizza
this might work [http://www.pythontutor.com/](http://www.pythontutor.com/)

~~~
rfnslyr
Ah close but not that. It's more to do with modern web development.

